# Horror movie Review: Bubba Ho-Tep



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Something SINISTER is stalking the residents of "Mud Creek Shady Rest Retirement Home," something that craves souls. When the old folks begin dying, nothing out of the ordinary is noticed because the geriatric are sent to these places to die. A perfect hunting ground for a creature damned to walk the Earth because of a curse placed upon him in a land far, far away. Perfect, until a certain resident takes notice and decides to do something about it, that resident being one of the most famous people to ever live, The King Himself, ELVIS PRESLEY!

The King has been in the retirement home for the better part of twenty years. This is not the man responsible for some of the greatest Rock and Roll songs of all-time, rather, we have a tired old man, who has many regrets. He laments his wife, daughter, health, fame and his past and wishes he could redo some things he should have done better. We all do; it's in our nature's. He is resigned to his complacence until another resident of the home Jack Kennedy (Yes, THAT Jack Kennedy, who years before after the assassination attempt, was turned another color and a bag of sand was placed in the part of his missing brain. All of this madcap shenanigans played wonderfully by Ossie Davis) gets him off his rear to help him dispatch this evil before it eliminates all in its path.

*Bubba Ho-Tep,* was an artfully done film, directed by Don Coscarelli ( *Phantasm, Beastmaster* ) and the part of Elvis acted to perfection by none other than Bruce Campbell. Reggie Bannister from Coscarelli's *Phantasm* films makes an appearance as the Head Administrator of the Home. Though not long on Action scenes or gratuitous gore and violence,this movie is touching, very funny and has some pretty cool make-up effects. I recommend it for all these elements. The film has a good plot and the story is pretty well thought out. I purchased this, before I viewed it, and consider it one of my best "Never-Before-Viewed" buys ever. Coscarelli has a gem on his hands here, and from what I've garnered on the 'Net, there's more to come with the likes of *Bubba Nosferatu * and *Bubba Sasquatch.*

Go out and buy this ASAP. You'll be glad you did.

Rating: ***1/2


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Helspont said:


> I purchased this, before I viewed it, and consider it one of my best "Never-Before-Viewed" buys ever.


Totally agree with you on that count. I bought it before I saw it as well, and I must say it really is a well done film. Hilarious in some spots, kinda spooky in others, it's hard to pin what type of film this is.

A+ to the special effects too. For such a low budget movie, the monster looks very good, and very cool. Check it out NOW!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing this. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Hmmm......I actually have a hard time watching this movie. The first time I fell asleep 30 mins into it. The second time, I managed to fall asleep at the same time, but I woke up and saw the ending. I missed the middle. I need to actually sit and watch it. From what I saw of it, it was kinda dissapointing and kinda confusing. It's so simple, yet confusing. I should probably finish watching it.....


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_I liked this film .. to me it seemed like a typical Bruce Campbell movie .. slightly spookie with some humor thrown in. I purchased this one before viewing it also, and I was pleased that I did .. I enjoyed it. Glad to have it in my collection._


----------

